
Facebook, Twitter penalize Trump for posts containing coronavirus misinformation - longdefeat
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/08/05/trump-post-removed-facebook/
======
riffic
Let public institutions run their own ActivityPub installations. The Internet
needs a return to the Commons[0] as its operating model.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commons#Digital_commons](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commons#Digital_commons)

